# Kohler Courage 20 Won't Start. Stumped.



## nobbyv (Oct 3, 2012)

I've got a Toro LX425 w/ a Kohler Courage 20 engine (SV600 series). I was in the middle of mowing the other day when it stalled and wouldn't restart. It cranks fine, just won't start.

I pulled the plug, and have good spark (replaced the plug just in case). I then replaced the fuel filter, and verfied I have fuel all the way to the carb (Walbro single barrel). 

I pulled the fuel shut off solenoid, and tried turning the ignition on/off with this uninstalled. The plunger was not moving, and was stuck in the "extended" position (which I assume is shutting off the fuel supply). I verified that I have 12V at the solenoid when the ignition is ON. Assuming this was the problem, I first tried soaking the solenoid in carb cleaner with no luck. I then pushed the plunger back down (to the fuel "on" position) and reinstalled it, thinking that if it wasn't moving, with it stuck in the "on" position the mower should start. Still nothing. I removed it one more time to make sure it was still "on", and it was.

Lastly, I dumped about 1 teaspoon of gas directly into the spark plug hole, reinstalled the plug, and tried it. Still nothing. 

I am stumped now. How can it not tempoarily start, when I have spark and have manually added fuel? Wouldn't any other catestrophic damage be obvious?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You may have a stuck valve or a sheared flywheel key, either or will keep the engine from starting even with a prime.


----------



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

*hey*

You need compression, fuel, spark, and it all has to happen at the right time.


----------



## dirksenshoe (Sep 16, 2012)

Don't know if its any help but on the shutoff solenoid valve : these valves are normally closed to shut the fuel off when not running but open when activated. You can check the solenoid coil with an ohm meter. It should show continuity of more than 5 ohms. Exactly how much depends on the make solenoid valve. Might make up a couple of jumper wires and connect the solenoid to the battery and establish that the plunger lifts then falls when disconnected. As far as troubleshooting you might get a can of either and once you know the shut off is functional, remove the air filter,give it about a good 2 second shot of ether in the carb throat then try to start. If it won't hit you've got spark problems.


----------

